

So you still don´t know AngularJS? - alfongj
http://www.google.com/trends/explore?q=angularJS%2C+backboneJS%2C+coffee+script%2C+nodeJS

======
alfongj
And just before anyone points it out, I know that Node JS, Backbone, Coffee
Script and Angular have little to do with each another.

I did the comparison with them just to put in perspective what is the
popularity and growth of Angular, in comparison to other Javascript related
things you might know better.

